# Can you believe this!



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

4 Beautiful cats need loving homes today | Uxbridge | Gumtree

There are two dogs as well...that's apparently six 'pets' that they knew they had but have made no provision for.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

All under a year old too 

I honestly don't know how someone can be that heartless. It sickens me. You'd have to kill me before I would rehome my babies.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't believe them...according to the ad there are actually five cats I think plus two dogs, and they want them all gone TODAY...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Yes I can believe it.
I currently have a mum and 3 kittens as fosters.....left behind with another 2 adult males when a family was evicted from a Housing Association property. They had months of notice, and the cats actually look very well cared for....but they still got left behind with the garbage.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws: I emailed this poster early this morning asking if they had been rehomed yet and how soon they really had to be out. No reply...typical. Your little family were so lucky to have you to take them in...well done!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Paddypaws: I emailed this poster early this morning asking if they had been rehomed yet and how soon they really had to be out. No reply...typical. Your little family were so lucky to have you to take them in...well done!!


well the praise should go to the Scratching post cat rescue who said YES to the Housing officer when he called them after finding the cats. They did not really have space but as always, managed somehow.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, this is another of their ads from 20 days ago 

Trouble rehoming your pet? Need your pet boarded? Walked? Groomed? Cheapest in London! | Uxbridge | Gumtree

These animal 'collectors' (I refuse to see them as rescues, they aren't rescuing the animals) seem to be on the increase, they've even been members on here in the past


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, this is another of their ads from 20 days ago
> 
> Trouble rehoming your pet? Need your pet boarded? Walked? Groomed? Cheapest in London! | Uxbridge | Gumtree
> 
> These animal 'collectors' (I refuse to see them as rescues, they aren't rescuing the animals) seem to be on the increase, they've even been members on here in the past


Ahh, well now.....I read this as in the OP is advertising the 4 cats because _someone else_ is moving home and has dumped them.
Puts a different light on it having seen the previous post they made.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

God knows...but there is no reply if you email...have tried and got nothing.:001_unsure:


----------

